# Where to buy plants...real not silk



## mbarbeito

Does anyone know of a good nursery or plant shop. We just moved here and need to get some plants in our apartment.
Thanks!


----------



## janetklb

There is one opposite to Lor Ah Soo Road or beside Just Anthony along Upper Paya Lebar Rd.

There are a couple along Thomson Road opposite Macritche Reservoir.


----------



## mbarbeito

Thank you both!!!! We went to Upper Thomson Road yesterday and bought some plants!
Thanks!


----------



## fink1434

Hi.
I am just shifted to my new home two weeks ago and after lots of hardwork in developing my garden, I am thinking of buying plants soon but dont know any good nursery around here so please help me out that from where i buy plants?

online nursery


----------



## heskey627

Hello 
I have just finihed doing work in front garden and lawn on this weekend and i am planning to buy plants soon. do you know any plants nursery or place which is cheap to buy plants from?
buy plants


----------



## simonsays

If you are driving - take a drive up clementi road, or Thomson road - there are a lot of nurseries .. and if you are adventerous - head up to Kranji - past the Sungei Buloh area - there are a lot of nurseries there as well .. 

PS: do You drive ?


----------



## simonsays

Hi Abby: You haven't been in Singapore I presume  If somebody needs potted plants, I took a wild guess that there is 95% or higher chance they are driving. ..


----------

